# Ride Aspect Boots



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't used the boots you speak of but my first boots were a used pair of 05 Ride Orions. They were very durable. They put up with my friends abuse for about two seasons, then mine for a 1/2 a season, and my friend has been riding them for about 1 1/2 seasons now. They held up better than my $300 Burton Ions did (although I like the ions better, they fit me great). Ride makes some good equipment, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds good

They seem comfortable and now am just looking to make sure they dont fall apart. Bought a Ride Theory two years ago and its the best all mountain board I have ever owned, hopefully the boots turn out to be the same quality


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I know Ride bindings last a very long time as well. If your boots are anything like my old Rides they will be replaced because you are bored with them or your feet start to dislike them, not because they blow out.


----------

